# M.V. Whitby



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I am looking for information on a vessel which plied the River Tees from the 1960's till ?. She was what could be termed a floating "people carrier" combined with the Deputy Harbourmaster's Launch. One of the vessel's built at the old Whitehall Shipyard out of Wood she was twin screw around 75ft? in length. My understanding is that she ended up as a Ferry somewhere in the Scottish area. Have any member's any knowledge of her and does she still exist. She was held to blame for the death of a man whilst working the Tees. Yours Aye.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Remember her well amigo....we often used her for 'official visitors' to the Port.

Will try and contact one of the ex-Harbour Office people to see what he knows but may take a while...

geoff


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Erimus, in the Skipper's previous life he could oblige you with an order for 200cig's and a bottle of Rum, you catch my drift.(*))


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

.................never happened to me!

geoff


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

I will have a look when I am home in a couple of weeks, I have some records of Whitby built ships, any idea when she was built?

Ian


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Landi, she was built around 1960's for the TCC.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Erimus said:


> Remember her well amigo....we often used her for 'official visitors' to the Port.
> 
> Will try and contact one of the ex-Harbour Office people to see what he knows but may take a while...
> 
> geoff


Have to think of another way amigo as it appears he 'passed the bar' 2 years ago......will revert if anything comes to light.

rgds
geoff


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It's alway's a bit of a shock when that happen's Erimus especially if they are younger than yourself, but thanks for trying.


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

chadburn said:


> Thanks Landi, she was built around 1960's for the TCC.


No details, sorry my list only goes to the 1900's.

Ian


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank's anyway Landi, I had some good time's at the Shipyard when the Powerboat Race's were taking place. Schellenburg is still around, Roger Clark (the Rally Driver) also raced a Powerboat from there.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

chadburn said:


> Thank's anyway Landi, I had some good time's at the Shipyard when the Powerboat Race's were taking place. Schellenburg is still around, Roger Clark (the Rally Driver) also raced a Powerboat from there.


Chad...when Keith Schellenburg still lived on Teesside and ran Neashams Garages we did a few treasure trails with him,he had the first Lotus Cortina in the North and drove it through crowds at Stokesley Show to show off,(he lived there at the time)...

His first wife was Katie Haggenbeck ( or similar) a Scarborough baking family...when he left their wedding reception..in a Ferrari I seem to remember...it was Schellenburg marries Haggenbeck good luck to two old Yorkshire families!


p.s. Just checked it was Hagenbach!

geoff


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I was talking to Shelly last year about one of his powerboat's which came up for sale, looking at her now you would not think she had a racing pedigree. As with his car's, speed was a drug to him and he had to be the fastest on water. It was at Whitby that I met the great Don Aronow who was looking for information about the North Sea wave pattern as he was going to enter one of his "Cigarette" hull's in the 1969 Round Britain, a great character and great company, unfortunatly his "development fund's" came from the Mafia who it was thought disposed of him (6 months after I had paid a return visit to him) due to a disagreement about him also designing and building hull's for the Miami Police!! His tweaking of Hull shape's was a master class in what can be gained.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

He brought (perhaps bought?) The Barnato Hasson Bentley..I think the 1933 model to Middlesbrough and after his garage lads had tuned it up he wouldn't let anyone touch it...BUT I remember him driving it at about 20mph through central Middlesbrough one Saturday afternoon...just for the effect!

geoff


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

He was last seen driving his Bentley up the M1 in the rain holding a Brolly!!


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

chadburn said:


> He was last seen driving his Bentley up the M1 in the rain holding a Brolly!!


Sounds just like Keith!


geoff


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Keith also had a racing Bentley which he raced at Croft and Thornaby.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

chadburn said:


> Keith also had a racing Bentley which he raced at Croft and Thornaby.


We were at Croft once trying out a friends veteran Matchless 400 and Keith was there with John Surtees and a Ferrari doing laps.

geoff


----------

